# year one or ONE YEAR



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok, so my 66 really needs full quarters for the resto process to continue in the right direction. i've had them on order with year one since nov 07. after several calls, money refunded and deal is off. i know it's not all their fault and their vender is to blame, but now what? they held my money all this time and strung me along with eta's that resulted in a dead end. my roof sails are rotted badly and other areas from the nj winters are pretty rough. i know these are next to impossibble to find so i ordered them from year one. i purchased all the other parts i need from year one and now i'm stuck. i don't really want skins or to patch, but i feel there are no other options. i have called every where i can think of in the country and then some for good used-obviously nothing. ideas? i know i'm not the first and only to be in this position. just looking for some help and encouragement. will these repops ever become avail? other suppliers like year one are saying no. thanks :confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I searched for months and settled for quarter skins from The Parts Place, the quality of all skins are far from excellent but I had no choice. My body guys did an outstanding job, Below are the pictures from my project,


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Randy,

The GTO came out Good as NEW... May I add you have a dream garage for the car enthusiast. Lots of room to work, plenty of tools, and everything looks clean and organized (which I'm sure at times is very messy :lol


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thats kinda what i figured i'm gonna have to do. beautiful job and shop by the way. i hope mine turns out as nice. thanks for the pics, i'll save them for reference. i just don't understand why the full repops are "disontinued" as year one told me. gm sports in cali told me these are the most sought after panel out there. i can't be the only guy wanting these. why not produce them and cash in???


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Year One or One Year? - Now that's funny!

I guess in your case, it would be even funnier if it weren't true. I sympathize with you. It is so frustrating to wait on something that is holding you up from doing something else. Good luck on finding the quarter panels.

When I was getting my son's chevelle done, they had quit making the GM original quarters and hadn't started making aftermarket full quarters yet. I ended up paying $1200 each for a set of factory orginal GM panels that someone had hanging in their garage, still in the original boxes. OUCH!!!

Dale


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Randy: thanks for posting the photos, etc. Detailed documentation of this type is a HUGE help to a lot of people restoring their cars. Excellent job on your car, and again, many thanks for sharing this stuff!!
Jeff


----------

